# Black Diamond Watermelons



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you know of were these can be found?
I can't even find watermelons with real seeds.
Seems like all I see in the stores are GMO type. Small and round. Taste ok but would like to have the real thing.

I guess the BD;s and the striped ones don't fit boxes very well.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm the same age you are and I've not seen a black diamond in forty years


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

seen some being sold on the side of the road in SWTX... don't remember which town, tho. CRS.
they're still around.
other day I seen a guy sellin' the yella ones... aint had one'a them in forever...was in a company shuttle an' couldn't stop...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet there will be some in river oaks today with the thugvon protestors


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Guy sells them on the side of the road on 249 near the college.
Expensive for big ones $15.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Check the Hempstead area


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dilorios in Hempstead has them

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

Down in my area of the world Black Diamonds can't be found...at least not that I have been able to. I would love to get seeds for them but as the originator of the post said, they're all GMO's....*sigh*


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have never seen *ANY* watermelon listed as having been genetically modified in the USA. Most watermelons, whether seeded or seedless, are hybrids & have been around for 40+ years. This is crossbreeding at its finest.

*THE TRUTH ABOUT SEEDLESS WATERMELON

*The fact is, very few fresh fruits and vegetables for sale in the U.S. are genetically modified. Novel products such as seedless watermelons are NOT genetically modified. Small amounts of zucchini, yellow crookneck squash, and sweet corn may be GM. The only commercialized GM fruit is papaya from Hawaii - about half of Hawaiiâ€™s papayas are GM*.
*


----------



## Stack (Sep 15, 2012)

There is a vegetable market on Airline just inside the 610 loop on the North side. You will find your BD's there.
You can drive behind the stand out front and buy from the individual sellers. Prices range from $3.00 - 7.00 ea.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Canino Produce Co.

*


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Yes sir*



tboltmike said:


> Do you know of were these can be found?
> I can't even find watermelons with real seeds.
> Seems like all I see in the stores are GMO type. Small and round. Taste ok but would like to have the real thing.
> 
> I guess the BD;s and the striped ones don't fit boxes very well.


Best watermelon there is!! hwy 6 at Navasota, bought one 4 weeks ago. fruit stand has everything there.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

When I was a kid in the early 60's, our summer vacation was visiting the grandparents in NE Arkansas. Dad would always stop in Hope to buy a big black diamond...as big as would fit in the stationwagon w/ 5 kids...~75lbs was probably the norm. I'm headed back up there the wke of the 10th for one of the greatgrandkid's wedding, and I think I'll swing by Hope and try to grab a big one, for old times sake! It's Hope's wke of the watermelon festival, so they should have some.
http://www.giantwatermelons.com/


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Farmers Market om Airline. My Dad bought a few this past Sunday.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The watermelon/ hay stand off of 71 North of New Taiton has em. I've bought 2 the last couple of weeks and they were awesome.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

There was a guy on the side of 35 @ the Seadrift cut off a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I live in west Texas they still have Black Diamonds out of the Seminole area--

do not know where they ship them too--I will check this weekend


----------

